# Goodbye Cocoa



## p1rat3 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am sorry to say that Cocoa passed away yesterday the 24th of September. He went to bed as normal and the next day he was found to have left to a better place.

Cocoa was a great character, not very full of emotion but very full of personality. He was famous for sneaking his way back into the house during his summer runs in the garden. If there ever was a house rabbit he was. He loved it inside.

He will be missed greatly.

Jay Goodwin


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Haley (Sep 25, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear about Cocoa. What a beautiful boy he was.:sad:

Rest in peace little one :bunnyangel:


----------



## Pipp (Sep 25, 2007)

So sorry, Jay. :sad: 

He wasn't very old -- maybe 2? I remember when you got him and Clover. I always paid a little more attention to your posts, the music connection I guess. And you're such a great bunny slave.

I was so glad to see you signing back on, so sad to see this post. 

Condolences to you,your family and littleClover.



sas :cry1:


----------



## p1rat3 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words. Mikayla and the rest of us had a good cry (I think I cried the worst). Cocoa would have been three in January. Not old by a long shot.

I just got back from taking Clover to the Vets for a check up and he gave her the 99% clear. We have to watch her for a while but she seems fine. 

I also described what Cocoa was like in the last days and what he looked like and the Vet said it was very unlikely to have been Myxi. I just discovered it has been a really bad year for it.

I regret not logging on here for so long, and I regret even more the reason for logging back on. I had my reasons for taking time away, but now I will try to hang around more.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about cocoa... you are in my thoughts...

Rip sweet cocoa


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 25, 2007)

oh i am so sorry he looks like my Sooty.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost Cocoa. 

He looked like my Cooper who passed on the 15th of this month. 

Binky free, Cocoa

:rainbow:


----------



## Greta (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Binkie free, Cocoa :rainbow: urplepansy:


----------



## browneyedgal (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Cocoa. At least he didn't suffer too much.

Binky free Cocoa :rainbow:


----------

